# Sony A77



## VannahRose143

Any thoughts? (;


----------



## Kolia

You need one !


----------



## Trever1t

I picked one up and played with it at the Sony store, it's too weird for me. Electronic view finder looks like a spaceship navigation panel.


----------



## cgipson1

I personally don't care for the serious lack of ISO range / high noise factor.


----------



## unpopular

I handled one once, the EVF was better than I thought, and I like the idea - but the mirror-in-the-middle makes me nervous about IQ and noise performance.

Unless you need the AF performance or plan on shooting a lot of video, I'd go with the NEX7, personally.


----------



## DiskoJoe

A friend bought a a77. He gets great quality using the 16-50 kit lens it came with.


----------



## Kolia

DiskoJoe said:
			
		

> A friend bought a a77. He gets great quality using the 16-50 kit lens it came with.



That lens is sweet !  Played with it at the store and now I'm looking around the house for things to sell to get the money for one !


----------



## DiskoJoe

Kolia said:


> DiskoJoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend bought a a77. He gets great quality using the 16-50 kit lens it came with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That lens is sweet !  Played with it at the store and now I'm looking around the house for things to sell to get the money for one !
Click to expand...


I thought about getting one of those but opted for the sigma 17-50 f2.8. The IQ was better and it cost $130 less.


----------



## cosmonaut

I have one. It's awesome. The EVF is like looking at the real thing.


----------



## morganza

Kolia said:


> You need one !



Most obvious thought


----------



## cosmonaut

Just " Put it in the Cart " and be done with it. You will never need another camera.


----------



## rexbobcat

Not a fan of the ergonomics and way about changing things on the camera. It seems so strange compared to Canon or Nikon.

I also wasn't a fan of the ISO performance


----------



## Jace

Just got home with mine, can't wait to see what it can do.


----------



## jfrabat

I have one, and I am quite happy with it.  ISO noise is not that bad compared to similar cameras (obviously more noise than full frame cameras, but not bad if you compare to APS-C options (up to 1600 is pretty good, but from there you get noticeable noise).  As far as ergonomics,likeanything, you get used to it with ti me.  Most people do not like them because they are used to something different, not because they are poor (anyway, that's what my 3 friends with Nikon say).  As far as lenses, the kit lens is a very good lens, but there are many other good options out there, both from Sony and fromthird parties.


----------



## tibrunner

I received the A100 as HS graduation gift in 2006. Keeping with the "tradition" (?) I just placed my order for the A77 on Tuesday as college grad gift for myself.  

I am extremely excited to give it a whirl!


----------



## cosmonaut

tibrunner said:


> I received the A100 as HS graduation gift in 2006. Keeping with the "tradition" (?) I just placed my order for the A77 on Tuesday as college grad gift for myself.
> 
> I am extremely excited to give it a whirl!



 You will be happy.


----------



## Kolia

DiskoJoe said:


> I thought about getting one of those but opted for the sigma 17-50 f2.8. The IQ was better and it cost $130 less.



Thanks, following your suggestion I looked into the Sigma and just ordered one.  Should be here next week.


----------



## aaronlecain

I got mine in January. It was my first DSLR from a film Minolta. I do alot of still life shots to be converted to black and white and it is an awesome camera. The problem I have is my Minolta lenses (all low end) severly hold the camera back. I just ordered a Carl Zeiss 16-80mm for it. I can't wait.


----------



## independentDEM

Pretty good cam. You really can't go wrong with most Sony products


----------



## o hey tyler

independentDEM said:
			
		

> You really can't go wrong with most Sony products



Not sure if serious...


----------



## DiskoJoe

a77 is a fine camera. You'll have lots of fun with it. Make sure you get some serious glass to go with it though.


----------



## MLeeK

You are going to see the skeptics in the forums. If you want to see someone who is absolutely over the moon with Sony check out Gary Fong's blog. He's been raving about it for a few months now.


----------



## DiskoJoe

MLeeK said:


> You are going to see the skeptics in the forums. If you want to see someone who is absolutely over the moon with Sony check out Gary Fong's blog. He's been raving about it for a few months now.



A friend of mine got one after they came out and his results are really nice. Just as good as with his a900. He got the 16-50mm they came out with for it and says that its a really solid lenses too.


----------



## skieur

cgipson1 said:


> I personally don't care for the serious lack of ISO range / high noise factor.



Yes, 16,000 is a serious lack of ISO range.

skieur


----------



## skieur

Trever1t said:


> I picked one up and played with it at the Sony store, it's too weird for me. Electronic view finder looks like a spaceship navigation panel.



You can turn ON or OFF a variety of info. in the electronic view finder.  The level is ideal for those who often end up with slightly tilted horizons and there are so many options and possible adjustments that it is useful to check your choices and adjustments.

skieur


----------



## cgipson1

skieur said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally don't care for the serious lack of ISO range / high noise factor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, 16,000 is a serious lack of ISO range.
> 
> skieur
Click to expand...


Yea.. if you like massive noise at anything above 1600!


----------



## skieur

cgipson1 said:


> skieur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally don't care for the serious lack of ISO range / high noise factor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, 16,000 is a serious lack of ISO range.
> 
> skieur
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea.. if you like massive noise at anything above 1600!
Click to expand...


No, massive noise at all, if you use the twilight option up to ISO 25,000.

skieur


----------



## shadowlands

Looks like a great camera to me... I'm not switching, but it does look to be a great camera with lots of bells and whistles...


----------



## Advancedigital

I love mine.

View attachment 33491View attachment 33492
View attachment 33494View attachment 33495View attachment 33496View attachment 33497View attachment 33498


----------



## Advancedigital

View attachment 33500View attachment 33501View attachment 33502


----------



## jfrabat

skieur said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skieur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, 16,000 is a serious lack of ISO range.
> 
> skieur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea.. if you like massive noise at anything above 1600!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, massive noise at all, if you use the twilight option up to ISO 25,000.
> 
> skieur
Click to expand...


OK, enough bickering guys...  Look, I own a A77, AND I work for Sony.  But there is just no way I will say that the camera does not have noise above 1600 ISO...  The fact is, you can start seeing some noise at 800 ISO.  Does this make this a bad camera?  NO WAY!  It is STILL a pretty good camera, but saying that it beats EVERY OTHER camera in EVERY SINGLE SPEC is just not true...  I would still choose this camera if I did not work for Sony, and since I bought it when it came out, I had to pay full price for it, and I do not regreat it (I was replacing my A380, which I still own).

I love the camera, I find the ergonomic pretty well layed out (if you are used to another brand, it does take some getting used to, but that's to be expected), and the features are quite rich.  Video is amazing, and the pictures (quality), which is the main reason I got the camera in the first place, is quite good.


----------



## goodguy

cosmonaut said:


> I have one. It's awesome. The EVF is like looking at the real thing.



Cosmonaut I see you have the a99 and D800 and I wonder how does these cameras compare in low light performance ?


----------



## skieur

jfrabat said:


> skieur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea.. if you like massive noise at anything above 1600!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, massive noise at all, if you use the twilight option up to ISO 25,000.
> 
> skieur
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, enough bickering guys...  Look, I own a A77, AND I work for Sony.  But there is just no way I will say that the camera does not have noise above 1600 ISO...  The fact is, you can start seeing some noise at 800 ISO.  Does this make this a bad camera?  NO WAY!  It is STILL a pretty good camera, but saying that it beats EVERY OTHER camera in EVERY SINGLE SPEC is just not true...  I would still choose this camera if I did not work for Sony, and since I bought it when it came out, I had to pay full price for it, and I do not regreat it (I was replacing my A380, which I still own).
> 
> I love the camera, I find the ergonomic pretty well layed out (if you are used to another brand, it does take some getting used to, but that's to be expected), and the features are quite rich.  Video is amazing, and the pictures (quality), which is the main reason I got the camera in the first place, is quite good.
Click to expand...


What I said jfrbat was NO MASSIVE noise above 1600.  If you compare 1600 shots of the A77 with shots from Canon and Nikon, you will notice that they ALL have noise at 1600.

skieur


----------



## skieur

goodguy said:


> cosmonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have one. It's awesome. The EVF is like looking at the real thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cosmonaut I see you have the a99 and D800 and I wonder how does these cameras compare in low light performance ?
Click to expand...


I compared shots from both at low light and found to my surprise that the A99 was marginally better.

skieur


----------



## goodguy

skieur said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cosmonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have one. It's awesome. The EVF is like looking at the real thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cosmonaut I see you have the a99 and D800 and I wonder how does these cameras compare in low light performance ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I compared shots from both at low light and found to my surprise that the A99 was marginally better.
> 
> skieur
Click to expand...

Interesting, thank you for the reply.


----------



## o hey tyler

goodguy said:
			
		

> Interesting, thank you for the reply.



Keep in mind that the reply that you are referring to is from the biggest Sony fan on the entire forum, with the exception of maybe one other person. I wouldn't put any faith in it. Go to dpreview and compare the cameras for yourself.


----------



## goodguy

o hey tyler said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, thank you for the reply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that the reply that you are referring to is from the biggest Sony fan on the entire forum, with the exception of maybe one other person. I wouldn't put any faith in it. Go to dpreview and compare the cameras for yourself.
Click to expand...


Thank you for clearing this point, my question is more of a general nature. I saw a person with these 2 cameras and I was hoping he could tell me a bit about the difference between them in the performance department.
My guess is that the D800 will probably be better but I always try to keep my mind open and not be focused at one company and keep loyal to it even if I dont like its products so much.


----------



## Kolia

o hey tyler said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, thank you for the reply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that the reply that you are referring to is from the biggest Sony fan on the entire forum, with the exception of maybe one other person. I wouldn't put any faith in it. Go to dpreview and compare the cameras for yourself.
Click to expand...


Yeah, a Sony fan boy who went out and spent 2,800$ for a Nikon D800 body...

Listen to yourself man...


----------



## skieur

o hey tyler said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, thank you for the reply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that the reply that you are referring to is from the biggest Sony fan on the entire forum, with the exception of maybe one other person. I wouldn't put any faith in it. Go to dpreview and compare the cameras for yourself.
Click to expand...


You are full of it, Tyler.  I happen to use other cameras at work.

skieur


----------



## skieur

o hey tyler said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, thank you for the reply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that the reply that you are referring to is from the biggest Sony fan on the entire forum, with the exception of maybe one other person. I wouldn't put any faith in it. Go to dpreview and compare the cameras for yourself.
Click to expand...


Better yet, compare the shots like I did using the Imaging Resource Comparometer.  Google it and go to the web site.

skieur


----------



## goodguy

skieur said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, thank you for the reply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that the reply that you are referring to is from the biggest Sony fan on the entire forum, with the exception of maybe one other person. I wouldn't put any faith in it. Go to dpreview and compare the cameras for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better yet, compare the shots like I did using the Imaging Resource Comparometer.  Google it and go to the web site.
> 
> skieur
Click to expand...

Thats always a good idea, still I love feedback from people who themselves held both cameras in their hands, used it and can tell me how they liked or disliked the cameras.


----------



## o hey tyler

goodguy said:
			
		

> I love feedback from people who themselves held both cameras in their hands, used it and can tell me how they liked or disliked the cameras.



...which skieur has not done.


----------



## cosmonaut

goodguy said:


> cosmonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have one. It's awesome. The EVF is like looking at the real thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cosmonaut I see you have the a99 and D800 and I wonder how does these cameras compare in low light performance ?
Click to expand...


The D800 has a good stop advantage over the a99 at high iso but the a99 focuses in low light much better the the D800. But both are so good at 6400 it's mind blowing.


----------



## skieur

o hey tyler said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love feedback from people who themselves held both cameras in their hands, used it and can tell me how they liked or disliked the cameras.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...which skieur has not done.
Click to expand...


Oh!...and you would know that how?

skieur


----------



## o hey tyler

skieur said:
			
		

> Oh!...and you would know that how?
> 
> skieur



Because if you touch anything that isn't a Sony product your skin will melt.


----------



## ConradM

cosmonaut said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cosmonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have one. It's awesome. The EVF is like looking at the real thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cosmonaut I see you have the a99 and D800 and I wonder how does these cameras compare in low light performance ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The D800 has a good stop advantage over the a99 at high iso but the a99 focuses in low light much better the the D800. But both are so good at 6400 it's mind blowing.
Click to expand...


There you go tyler. Now can stop trolling the sony sub forum.


----------



## o hey tyler

ConradM said:
			
		

> There you go tyler. Now can stop trolling the sony sub forum.



I'm not trolling, I was looking for first hand experience which skieur did not have.


----------



## goodguy

cosmonaut said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cosmonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have one. It's awesome. The EVF is like looking at the real thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cosmonaut I see you have the a99 and D800 and I wonder how does these cameras compare in low light performance ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The D800 has a good stop advantage over the a99 at high iso but the a99 focuses in low light much better the the D800. But both are so good at 6400 it's mind blowing.
Click to expand...


Thank you for the reply, I envy you, I wish I could afford one FF camera and there you have two LOL
Both fantastic cameras and I am sure for a guy like me with a limited knowladge these cameras will be an over kill.


----------



## skieur

o hey tyler said:


> ConradM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go tyler. Now can stop trolling the sony sub forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not trolling, I was looking for first hand experience which skieur did not have.
Click to expand...






You are full of it, Tyler, go troll somewhere else.


----------



## bunny99123

I have A55 and love it!  It shoots awesome pics with the kit lens.  I am able to buy Minolta Maxx lens which help with the lens prices.  Fits my budget and takes excellent photos...I am happy


----------



## o hey tyler

skieur said:
			
		

> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=34308"/>
> You are full of it, Tyler, go troll somewhere else.



No, skieur. I can assure you that you are chock full of "it."


----------



## skieur

o hey tyler said:


> skieur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachments/sony/34308-sony-a77-258troll_spray.jpg"/>
> You are full of it, Tyler, go troll somewhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, skieur. I can assure you that you are chock full of "it."
Click to expand...


The shot was taken with a Nikon.:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Janeen

I was ready to pre order the Nikon d7100 UNTIL I seen the a77...I was amazed with this camera!  So,  now I'm stuck & don't know which one to purchase!


----------



## Kolia

Janeen said:


> I was ready to pre order the Nikon d7100 UNTIL I seen the a77...I was amazed with this camera!  So,  now I'm stuck & don't know which one to purchase!



Why are you stuck if you find the a77 amazing ?

Which ever camera feels better in your hand you should get.


----------



## Janeen

Thats the problem. ..they both do!  Lol


----------

